# Hello



## sarah145 (May 1, 2006)

Hi there

Only just found this site and it looks like it will be a great help.

Im 29 and DH is 27. We have been trying to conceive since August 2002. Following a laparoscopy last year it seems i have one blocked tube and the other is really thickened. DH had a slight motility problem with his sperm, but on his last sample it was normal (he started taking forceval as recommended by a friend). I also dont appear to be ovulating and have just completed six cycles of clomid. I ovulated each time but no luck with the BFP. My consultant suggested IVF back in November last year, and we have discussed it on and off since then.

I now have my first appt to see the nurse tomorrow at The Chiltern Hospital in Great Missenden. Im really excited about it all, but also very nervous. My main concern is my BMI. It is currently 42.6 , it was originally 45.8, and i am following the slimming world diet, which is going well. Im not sure if BMI is one of the criteria you have to meet before treatment.

Look forward to speaking to you all soon, and i hope to become a frequent visitor and poster on the boards.

Sarah x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Sarah and welcome to FF.

Well done on the diet (wish I could stick to one)! 
You might want to take a look at the IVF boards as there will probably be a group from your clinic, and if not you can at least meet some people who are going through the same thing as you.

Good luck!

Deb


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome to FF Sarah

I am sure you will be an FF addict in no time at all  

I am sorry to read your history - Are you still taking the Clomid 

Well done on joining SW I think that some clinics do have a BMI limit and so the more you can do to bring this down will be in your favour - see what the Nurse says.
there is a board on here thats hidden - you need to ask for access called the "belly buddies" that you may wish to join
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,54750.0.html

There are lots of places here on the message boards you may find of use, I will leave you a couple of links, there is aslo a search facility which can be really helpful.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,3.0.html
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,110.0.html

 in your TX
Sending you some   & 

~Dizzi~


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Sarah

Welcome to FF and   for your appt tomorrow..

I'm at Slimming World too and have found it to be really good so far.  At my clinic (St Mary's Manchester you have to have a BMI of 30) but they're all different so you'll have to see what your nurse says tomorrow, thing is there's bound to be a waiting list anyway and you've already started to address the weight issue so I wouldn't worry too much.  My BMI is now 31.05 (It was much higher) and I'm just dieting my way through the waiting list to get shut of it! 

All the best of luck for tomorrow..   and  to you!

Amanda x


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi Sarah, so sorry to hear of your difficulties.  Think     though!

As far as BMI goes ( bane of my life too!) Here in Bath BMI has to be 30.  I am nearly there but had a relapse this weekend as felt a bit depressed and so was naughty!  I am on clomid at the moment but not ovulatiing on it! Grr!  once I have managed to lose the weight I will probably start IVF but it has been suggested that I might have to consider egg donation.

I know how hard losing weight can be but do hang in there it will all be worth it in the end!

Look forward to chatting to you soon
Rosie x


----------



## Jazzie (Aug 26, 2003)

Welcome to FF Sarah,

Well done on your weight loss.  It's always a constant battle and you have my sympathy.  My BMI is just below 30, but I keep going on diets and falling off 'em again!  Stress doesn't help as all I want to do is eat chocolate!  

I hope you find FF helpful.

Love
Claire
x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I am reassured to hear others have fell off wagon this weekend too!   I've had a disaterours weekend diet wise!  If I dont get back to work tomorrow I'll have a BMI of about 3000 nevermind 30! 

Good Luck ladies

Amanda x


----------



## sarah145 (May 1, 2006)

Hello

Thanks for all your kind words. I must admit from what i have read on the net so far, the BMI thing isnt sounding too promising. But as you say this hospital may be different.
Ill report back tomorrow after my appt.

Sarah x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi sarah and welcome to the site

Good luck with the appointment today and all the best with slimming world - u can do it hun

Kate


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Sarah,

You'll love the site - I feel like an old pro (well not literally!) and have only been registered on her since last week!

How did the appointment go?

Ladyplops
x


----------



## sarah145 (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladyplops

My appt went well. Turns out i only need to get to a BMI of 35, which made me a lot happier, have just under 3.5 stone to lose to acheive that, and there is no waiting list. Had my first weigh in at slimming world tonight and lost 4.5lbs, so am really motivated now.... watch this space

Sarah x


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Sarah,

Great news all round hun!

I'll be routing for ya!

Take care
Ladyplops
x


----------

